

Crazy Engineering: Mars Helicopter - radley
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpBsFzjyRO8

======
natch
Really cool to see this covered, and to see they are working on this.

And wow, what an amazingly short, harshly edited down video for such a
potentially complex and interesting topic.

I wish NASA would tailor these things for people who are interested enough to
want more detail.

